# 2 HID keyboards and mice listed in device manager



## supertouch (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm using windows 7 64-bit. i've tried uninstalling one of each but they immediately reappear. another odd issue is that if enable the usb keyboard wake option in bios, the computer won't sleep while having 2 of each device listed under device manager. if i disable the wake option in bios, the computer will sleep but i can't wake the computer with the keyboard which i need to do since my power button doesn't work. there was a short period in which i had only 1 of each device listed in the device manager and the sleep and wake processes worked fine. i'm not sure what happened to cause 2 keyboards and 2 mice to appear. any tips?

intel 2 quad 9650
6gb ram
ati 4850 x 2
dfi x48 t2r motherboard


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
I have Windows 7 x64 as well and have 3 each HID keyboards and mice. This is normal for me (four different installs on two computers) and is a result of other Human interface devices (HID). One is an IR remote control. 

With all above, my sleep works fine. 

In the device manager, select view by connection and see which device is attached to these entries.


----------



## supertouch (Dec 30, 2009)

if i remember correctly, i got one of each device listed the time i booted my system using only one video adapter and that's when the sleep and wake worked perfectly. right now i'm using 2 ati 4850 cards in crossfire. would it be possible the other gpu is messing with my keyboard and mice settings somehow? where do i find the view by connection option?


----------



## supertouch (Dec 30, 2009)

nevermind. i figured out it was the media card reader that was planting those device listings and interfering with sleep mode. can it be plugged into anything other than a usb circuit?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't think it can be plugged in anywhere else. I have a card reader also and it doesn't seem to effect sleep. What brand?


----------



## supertouch (Dec 30, 2009)

it's a dell card reader. i had also replaced dell's motherboard with a dfi x48


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't think it would be anything special but you never know with Dell.

I'm not sure why it would not let the computer enter into sleep.

Try a different USB port on the motherboard.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Take a look in the device manager and right click on the properties of the USB card reader HID and see if it is allowed to wake the computer under the power management
Tab


----------

